# New Avalon Rainer



## philaphire (Oct 14, 2007)

Attached is a pic of my new stove cranking on her third fire.  Thanks to everyone on this forum who has contributed over the past year plus that I've been a member.  Forget Kindergarden, everything I know I learned on hearth.com! (well, not everything  )  I don't know why it's grainy, it happens when I resize it, perhaps I'm doing something wrong... need to search the forum for help!


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks very nicy.


----------



## NewtownPA (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome! Another Rainier user! Your fire looks blazing hot!

I just ordered the chimney liner from Rockford - got the 0.005 thickness and I got the flat stainless steel "Terra Cotta" fitting top with collar. How do you like the cap that comes with the kit. It says it's wind proof which will be an improvement over the one I have now.

Did you take any pictures of your liner installation? Maybe you could post those as well. As for resizing pics I use Photoshop and have no issues with them being grainy.

Again, congratulations on your Rainier and new liner! 

-Nathan


----------



## philaphire (Oct 15, 2007)

I did not take pics of the install, but here goes some finished pics to give you an idea.  In the one you can see the "bend" I had to put in the liner for it to connect.  Next you'll see my roof - lots of room for a safe and easy install - I know this isn't your case so best wishes!  Finally, the standard chimney cap that requires a bit of caulk to make up the gap on the long sides due to the pyramid shape.  I can tell you, it's not going anywhere and it looks good from the ground!


----------



## titan (Oct 15, 2007)

Philaphire,consider yourself lucky....that chimney would be easy to clean,even in an ice storm.Enjoy your new insert.BTW are you installing a surround behind the unit?


----------



## philaphire (Oct 15, 2007)

no, the goal is to keep it open like a freestanding stove.  That's what's nice about the Rainer, it's designed to be either freestanding or inserted and therefore has finished sides which looks nice.  I should mention that the fireplace is in has an open side, which is how I got that one pic, and why I think a surround wouldn't look great to have the front sealed and the side open.  Moreover, we like the arch in the opening.  The only thing I should maybe do is paint the liner black, but not sure how well that will work so I'm going to hold off.  Here's a pic of the fireplace from the side, before the insert...


----------



## titan (Oct 15, 2007)

Ahh,makes sense to me now.Thanks for filling in the blanks.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2007)

Phila,

Looks great, may you have many a warm night and $$ in YOUR pocket and not the OIL/GAS/ELEC pocket.


----------



## NewtownPA (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! Looking really good! Can't wait to get my liner installed. My Rainier's output is from the top which works for my situation.


----------

